# Kosher vs Sea Salt..  Trying to find/understand why..



## stilllearning (Feb 3, 2013)

New to the forums,  wasn't really sure "where" to post this..

I am trying to find and understand WHY and IF there is a real difference between using Sea Salt (as in Papa's recipe) than using Kosher Salt.  I am not even certain I have found his original post of the recipe and reasons for using said ingredients, but I am trying it.  I have only seen it listed/referred to several times.  I did find his lo-salt for the turkey, which I am now trying on my first ever Canadian Bacon with the exception I used Kosher Salt.   Can anyone post links about kosher vs sea salt if there are any?  Thanks!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 3, 2013)

Many sea salts have a unique taste, but that flavor usually disappears once the salt is dissolved into a food or liquid.

Kosher salt is very pure and I use it a lot in my cooking, but it has large grains and doesn't dissolve as easily as some others. It can also cause problems with measuring.

*Pickling salt* often works best for sausage making, and I use it unless the recipe I am following specifies something else. It has fine grains so it dissolves quickly, and is very pure (no additives). I measure it the same as I do table salt.

Table salts are iodized and non iodized. Iodized can give a tin like taste to the sausage. Non iodized is better but can contain impurities.


----------



## venture (Feb 3, 2013)

Lots of measuring problems, even between brands of kosher salt for example.

Measuring by weight is recommended.  But who does that for every recipe?  For sausage and such, sure, measure by weight.

As Martin mentioned, iodized can cause problems.

As to flavor and your initial question?  Let the arguments rage between sea salt and kosher?

Frankly, I don't see that much difference except in the different grinds. 

But that just may be my taster?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 3, 2013)

Use whatever salt you prefer.
They all have their place.



~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey Rick, do you find pickling salt local or do you have to find it online?

Thanks for the answers I have always kind of wondered myself!


----------



## venture (Feb 3, 2013)

Dave, I think it depends on your area?

Where I live, pickling salt is readily available, even in small stores.

Actually, pickling salt is more readily available than a choice in brands of kosher salt.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 3, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Hey Rick, do you find pickling salt local or do you have to find it online?
> 
> Thanks for the answers I have always kind of wondered myself!


Most stores have pickling salt. Seen it at Krogers, Publix and Piggly.

I use this salt. Get it in Iowa.













pss.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 3, 2013


















pss1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 3, 2013


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Rick, I'll have to look for it. With your description I think it would work better in rubs and other things than kosher.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 3, 2013)

Sea salt is just that it come from evaporated sea water. Where that water comes from and the areas seabed rock types, temperature, and such has an affect on the variety and amount of minerals in that water. Collect and evaporate the water and you have different flavors and colors based on location. As NEPAS points out, once sea salt is dissolved there is little difference in flavor from other salt but the nutritional minerals are still there. Where sea salt shines is when it is used as a Finishing Salt sprinkled on Meat or other foods at the last minute to provide flavor and texture.

Table and Kosher Salt are Mined from salt deposits and processed to remove all minerals and impurities to leave pure Sodium Chloride. The biggest difference is Table Salt can have additives such as Potassium Iodide a Iodine containing mineral salt and or additives to keep it free flowing. Kosher Salt is typically a larger flake and contains no additives. 

Morton Kosher salt weighs about 7.5 ounces per Cup, Diamond Crystal Kosher has bigger flakes and weighs about 5 ounces per Cup, the average Table salt weighs about 10 ounces per Cup. The Weight of Sea Salt per cup depends on Brand, grind size and moisture content. They are All different...So follow the recipe exactly or Pick Your Poison and convert the recipe to Weight and weigh what you need. 

I use Baleine Fine Sea Salt at the table, I like the taste but cook/bake with Morton Kosher Salt because it is easier to handle, comes off the fingers better when adding a pinch...JJ

Dave, You can go get another salt or just run your Kosher Salt thru the food processor or spice grinder to make it finer for Brines and Rubs...


----------



## stilllearning (Feb 3, 2013)

Grr.. Being a newbie and not much of a "forum" person, this is driving me crazy.. I guess I need to read more about thumbs up and reputation.  I keep getting "I've reached my limit".  Funny thing is I don't even know whose "reputation" I am helping; the person making the comment or my own.. lol   Anywho...

Thank you all for the information.  I am learning from your comments, I am learning from all of them! Chef Jimmy, you explained it very well.  I very rarely use plain ole table salt for anything anymore, not even to cook rice and grits (not really sure why).. lol  I mostly just use Kosher, but am still figuring that out too.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I can only find Morton Kosher and pickling salt in my area. Well, if I would drive 40ish miles would have more variety, probably. Sea Salt, we have some in the local dollar store, but just never knew what the real difference between Kosher and Sea is, and didn't think the $$ store was where I should begin experimenting..  Hum, pickling salt is good too.. Gees, some of this is a bit confusing for an old lady.. lol 

Thank you again!.. will be watching this and learning.. if I can find the post again.. lol  Forums are something I've never done that much of.

When does the "newbie trial/stipulation/stuff" end?  Can't yall tell yet that I'm not a "spammer"?? Gees.  It takes me 40 minutes to find anything, much less "spam".. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I know a bit about computers, just not "forums" etc.  I rarely spend my time reading all the rules, as that mean a lot less time learning something "new".


----------



## themule69 (Feb 4, 2013)

StillLearning said:


> Grr.. Being a newbie and not much of a "forum" person, this is driving me crazy.. I guess I need to read more about thumbs up and reputation.  I keep getting "I've reached my limit".  Funny thing is I don't even know whose "reputation" I am helping; the person making the comment or my own.. lol   Anywho...
> 
> Thank you all for the information.  I am learning from your comments, I am learning from all of them! Chef Jimmy, you explained it very well.  I very rarely use plain ole table salt for anything anymore, not even to cook rice and grits (not really sure why).. lol  I mostly just use Kosher, but am still figuring that out too..
> 
> ...


you should be good to go now. i think 10 post gets you out of the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





welcome to the group.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 4, 2013)

Morton's Kosher salt contains a free--flow agent, but Diamond Crystal and most other don't, but no big deal.
I use canning and pickling salt more than anything else.
I do keep 3 Kosher salts on hand, Morton's, Diamond Crystal and David's...all have a different texture.
The sea salt I use most is Alessi Mediterranean, both fine and coarse.




~Martin


----------



## themule69 (Feb 4, 2013)

e few years back i was in Saint Louis went looking for kosher salt for my rub. couldn't find it anywhere thought that was strange. ended up using Margarita salt. turned out OK.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love both sea salt ( I have about 3 different kinds) and Kosher salt.  However, iodized sale can be an important dietary supplement.  Companies starting adding iodine to salt to help combat goiters and other thyroid problems in the 1920s.

Here is a link that will help you understand why iodine is a salt additive.  See if you agree or disagree.

http://drsircus.com/medicine/iodine/iodine-phobia-salt-truth

Bill


----------



## venture (Feb 4, 2013)

When buying kosher in volume, I like Mortons for the anti caking.  I like spreading with my fingers in the kitchen for general cooking.

Having said that, a trip through a grinder will give you about any grind you want.  Providing you adjust for the finer grind in your recipe.

Works for cornmeal, too?  Please no flames from the true Southerners?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## stilllearning (Feb 4, 2013)

Some of "yall" are just too funny, and I personally appreciate that... Not sure that at this moment in time, I can connect the dots and figure out more than basic info.... lol  

I am not a salt connoisseur.. Hell, I'm not a connoisseur of anything, I just know what I like, n what taste good to me.  I was just trying to understand IF there is a difference in the two salts.. I understand a lil' bit better (ty Chef Jimmy, Venture and... heck, all of ya ) there is an inherit difference in collection and minerals of the two..  Now, when I have a moment (or 10) to allow myself to "taste the difference", I might try it.  Too many other things going on, so just trusting yall's (did I say that) input.  

So, none of the other salts (sea/kosher) have iodine added??   Hum, wow, that is something I will have to research and understand if I am getting iodine via other means.  Funny thing is, I have several of the symptoms (just saw this after google search) of ppl that are lacking in iodine.. 

Darn, I'm getting more than just smoking education on SMF.. TY all!!  (didn't see a kissing/hug smiley) so here is a hug/handshake/lashing/whatever will help you feel the appreciation.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2013)

Here you go SL. Will save some time searching...JJ

http://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/natural-foods-high-in-iodine.php

*What foods are naturally high in iodine?*  Iodine is a component of almost every living plant and animal. No standard measurements of iodine in food exist because iodine concentrations vary across the world. In general, foods from the sea contain the most iodine, followed by animal foods, and then plant foods. Of all foods seaweed, like kelp, is the most famous and reliable source of natural iodine, however egg and dairy products can also be good sources.

*Select Food Samples for Iodine Content*
[size=-2]*Please note that other than dried seaweed and fortified salt the concentrations of iodine in these foods can vary widly and this table should be taken as a rough guide.*[/size]

*Food**Serving Size**Iodine*Dried Seaweed1/4 ounce>4,500µg (4.5 mg) (3000% DV)Cod3 ounces*99µg (66% DV)Iodized Salt *(Fortified)*1 gram77µg (51% DV)Baked Potato with peel1 medium60µg (40% DV)Milk1 cup (8 fluid ounces)56µg (37% DV)Shrimp3 ounces35µg (23% DV)Fish sticks2 fish sticks35µg (23% DV)Turkey breast, baked3 ounces34µg (23% DV)Navy beans, cooked1/2 cup32µg (21% DV)Tuna, canned in oil3 ounces (1/2 can)17µg (11% DV)Egg, boiled1 large12µg (8% DV)
[size=-1]*A three-ounce serving of meat is about the size of a deck of cards.
Source: Linus Pauling Institute Article on Iodine[/size]

*How much iodine do I need?*  In your entire lifetime you will need less than a teaspoon of iodine to ensure good health, however, your body cannot store iodine so you have to eat a little bit every day. You only need 150 micrograms (or 20,000th of a teaspoon) to meet your daily requirement.


Read more at http://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/natural-foods-high-in-iodine.php#iGe5K61ZckIpxIDS.99


----------



## stilllearning (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow.. Dried Seaweed.. Really? Where the heck does a country gal in the US get that?  I watch the cooking channel, and food network (love to watch those chef do their stuff) and saw one show that had seaweed.. Hum, do believe I shall have to put that on my list of things to learn about.  TY for the links JJ


----------

